# . ,

## acertado

. ,     ?

 !  ,      :

    -   ,        .       .     (   ).  ,  ,        .    ,        .
,                   . 1 . 367  .          (. 329  )         . ..       
,    . 3 . 1 .8             .
..  ,        .
     . ,        ,       .
   ,       .       :   ,     .

----------


## stas

,   -  ,    ,       ?


> :   ,     .


-    .        ,   .

----------


## acertado

.  . 
     ,   .   ,          , ..  ,   .
 :
"  ,                ,      ."
 - -      ?
           .

----------


## 72

.  


> ""
> 
> . 
> 
>  ,  "-".
> 
>         .  2009        (     ),     .     ,           .
>    -,    ,           .
>           ,           .        .
> ...

----------


## acertado

, !
  ?
     :
 ,    ,    ,    ,        (  ,    ,   , ..  2 ,   ,    ;     ,    500 ,   !)
,  ,  ,    -     (    ,  ).
    .          ?
 ,   ?  :Smilie:   .

----------


## Irusya

*acertado*,        "    ".     :Big Grin:

----------


## acertado

!
  ...    .  !

----------


## dpolekhov

... *acertado*,    ,      ?     ,       .  ,        ,   .          . 419  ,       . 364  .
   ,       ,        .

----------

10  2009 . N 03-5144/2009

()
 1  419   ,       (  ),  ,                (    ,    ,  .).
,                  .              .

----------


## acertado(PWD)

!           .     ,      .     ,   ,      ,   ,      !  !     ! ,  !      !  :Smilie:       !   ,    ,  ,      !      !      ,   ...   , , ,   ...        !

----------


## SidWilson

acertado,   ,     ,   ???

----------


## Irusya

*acertado(PWD)*,    ,   ,    ?   ))))

----------

337108-5      367       (    337108-5),     .

----------

!
   :        .             .     .                   ?                    ,    ?
  !

----------


## @

> ,   ...   , , ,   ...        !


  :Wink:     !  ! :yes:

----------


## 72

> ?


.

----------


## -2

.     .       ,      ,  ,    ,        .     ,           .       !   -    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,           .


 -

----------


## -2

:
"   ,   -                .419  ,        , ,             24.06.11., .      ." (   ,      ).

----------


## -2

"  ":
    .
     .
       :
1.   ( )   ,    .     ,           .     (  ,    , ,             ).
 ,                            .    "     ".
2.      ,   .                  .             -60,0 ..    ,  ,   . ?       - .  -               .   ?  ? ?
3. -       ()                 ,       .      ,       . ?       !
-2           	/

----------


## Irusya

*-2*,         ?    ?
    -

----------


## -2

1.             .
2.  -           (    ,             -)       .      . !
3.      ( ,         )   ,       ,        ,     .         .   .

----------


## Irusya

> ?
>     -


?

----------


## -2

,  .    .           -      .          ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .    .           -      .          ?


      .

----------

> -      .          ?


,   ,    ,   ..,

----------


## -2

- :
      :
"   ,   -                .419  ,        , ,             24.06.11., .      ."

----------


## -2

> ,   ,    ,   ..,


       ,    .       25- ,    ,     .           !

----------

> ,    .       25- ,    ,     .           !


        ,

----------


## -2

?

----------


## -2

?

----------


## -2

,     .!!!

----------


## Irusya

> ?


     ,  -?
 ,

----------


## -2

.

----------

> ?


 ,           
          ,          
       ,      

 :Smilie:

----------


## -2

:
 347.       


1.              ,    ,     , .     ,     ,  ,           ,               .

2.               .


            .

----------

> 


 
    ,         

 :Smilie:

----------


## -2

> ,


 ?    .451           .450        ?

----------

:Smilie: 

  ,

----------


## -2

> ,


     . ...      ,     .       .           ,   ,       ,      .     500              .    ()   .           ? !

----------


## -2



----------


## -2

? ?

----------


## Irusya

> ? ?


.  .
 ?

----------


## Lanushka112358

!   :      .   ,    .     .    ,   .

----------

> !           .     ,      .     ,   ,      ,   ,      !  !     ! ,  !      !       !   ,    ,  ,      !      !      ,   ...   , , ,   ...        !


,     ?      ...

----------

> !           .     ,      .     ,   ,      ,   ,      !  !     ! ,  !      !       !   ,    ,  ,      !      !      ,   ...   , , ,   ...        !


,      ,    ....

----------

